# Gross but, is this poop normal?



## WhiskeyBird (Apr 6, 2013)

I've thought maybe Whiskey's poops looked yellowish lately, so I put down white paper today. Do his poops look normal? Is it liver problems? More seed/less seed/more pellets/less pellets/more veggies/less veggies?

Another possibility: I just got a play gym like this one http://m.petsmart.com/mt/www.petsma...jsp?productId=2753057&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No (but different swing, and cockatiel size). Yellow paint?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It looks OK to me but I'm not a very good poopologist. There are other people here who are better at it than I am.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

looks good and well formed to me too


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm a little concerned about my 'tiels poop too, both of them have different coloured poop. It may just be depending on the ratio of what they eat though when it changes colour.


----------



## WhiskeyBird (Apr 6, 2013)

You don't think the white part looks yellow? Maybe I'm being paranoid since I'll be away this weekend...


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

They look ok to me.
Have you seen him chewing or ripping parts off of the play gym? I have a similar play gym from there. They put way too much dye on the wood I think. When I was doing my monthly clean of Kiwi's cage I put him on the gym so he would have something to do. When I was done cleaning I saw that he'd chewed a pretty good amount of the wood off his ladder. His little beak was dyed blue and I think I remember his droppings having a slightly bluish look in the white part. I think he was just passing any dye he ingested out.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It looks normal. It's not unusual for the white part to turn more cream colored when it dries. Also, the color from the fecal matter will wick into the urine portion, which is what you're seeing in the yellow/greenish rings around the droppings.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The poops look fine. Poop color can change during the day which is dependant on that the tiel is eating: http://www.internationalcockatielresource.com/uploads/1/5/2/0/15203836/9587917_orig.jpg


----------



## raazi (May 3, 2013)

its normal and dont worry . can you upload the cage


----------

